# Gel de Küfretme



## Ramisadeh

Hi everyone, I heard this phrase being said and I looked it up on the internet and on dictionaries which offer phrases explanations but I couldn't find anything about it. I already understand that it is literally saying: come and don't curse (cuss/swear). But what does it actually mean and when is it used?


----------



## emre aydın

It's like; "it is impossible to not swear".


----------



## AngelsRolls

This is an expression of anger said in response to something that you think is foolish uttered by someone. It translates loosely as “s/he deserves to be sworn at”.


----------



## Ramisadeh

Thank you all


----------



## analeeh

This is a slightly different expression, but I heard _gel de yeter_ in Ezel - someone is telling a woman he wants to be with _seveceksin, yemin ederim seveceksin beni. Sevdireceğim kendimi sana - gel de yeter Eyşan, gel de yeter._

Is this a similar use of _gel de_?


----------



## emre aydın

analeeh said:


> This is a slightly different expression, but I heard _gel de yeter_ in Ezel - someone is telling a woman he wants to be with _seveceksin, yemin ederim seveceksin beni. Sevdireceğim kendimi sana - gel de yeter Eyşan, gel de yeter._
> 
> Is this a similar use of _gel de_?



No, he means "tell me to come and I'll come".

"de" in "_gel de küfretme_" is a conjunction.

"de" in "_gel de yeter_" is a verb meaning "say, tell".


----------



## analeeh

Thanks Emre!


----------



## orchard

In Turkish, "Gel de..." is a phrase you can come across being used with all verbs. It forms exclamatory sentences and gives a meaning like "It is impossible...", as 'emre aydın' said in the second post above. 

"Gel de..." ==>  "It is impossible to..."​
Here are a few examples:


Gel de anla! ==> "It is impossible to understand/figure out!" OR "Go figure!"

Gel de gül! ==> (What has been said/done/happened is so far from being funny that) It is impossible to laugh!

Gel de gülme! ==> (What has been said/done/happened is so funny that) It is impossible not to laugh!

Gel de bunu polise açıkla! ==> It is impossible to explain this to the police!

Gel de inan! ==> ( ...so incredible that) It is impossible to believe!

Gel de inanma ==> ( ...so credible that) It is impossible not to believe!​


----------

